# SAD realization



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Well folks, I have just about reached the point of realizing that it is a good thing that I don't have to depend on my skills as a farmer to survive. Hell, I can't even grow a good crop of grass in the yard!
Every spring I till up my garden spot(s) and plant the usual things that I like: tomatos, okra, peppers (TAM and green bell),cucumbers, and black eyed peas. I have totally given up on squash, both yellow and zuccini. All I get is pitiful looking plants and the fruit ends up rotting on the vine.
I do get a meagar crop of tomatos and black eyes, but nothing like it should be. The okra and peppers sometimes do OK, but not real good like you would expect.
As far as the San Augustine grass goes, I resodded again for the 3rd time this this spring, and I am slowly watching it turn brown and die again.
I treat the yard for grubs and chinch bugs and other varmints just like I am supposed too, but by September it has big brown dead spots all over the yard.
I am told that it could be TARR (Take all root rot) or SAD (San Augustine decline) causing the problem. I read from the county extention agent that you should put a layer of Canadian Spagnum Peat Moss on the grass to counteract it, which I did last year, but it didn't help.
I even sent a soil sample to A&M to have them tell me what I need to add to the soil to make it more productive. They said it has too much phospherous (SP), and to only use fertilizer with none in it. Still no luck.
So, my 2cool friends, I have just about given up hope. If any of you have some suggestions for me (mainly the grass) I would really appreiciate the advise. Concrete is looking like the best option more and more.

Tinman


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Tinman, might be kind of a long haul for you, but if you have a trailer go here and get some 2-year leaf mold compost. This will definitely help your garden and your yard.

http://www.natureswayresources.com/

If you can't make it there try and find a good quality compost in your area. This will help combat the fungus issues in the grass and help your garden too.

Good luck!

Tate


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

might try watering both. i know san augustine loves water, that is why i don't have it in my yard. good luck!


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

vt_fish02 said:


> might try watering both. i know san augustine loves water, that is why i don't have it in my yard. good luck!


I have been pouring the water to it since I layed the sod down in April, but still no luck


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tate said:


> get some 2-year leaf mold compost/QUOTE]
> 
> +2 The best IMHO


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If I had a clean slate I would not go with St Augstine .... I would try a native grass like buffalo or zyosis, that can stand our high temps .....

check out
www.mataturf.com

they deliever


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

what variety of st augustine do you have ? if its not Floratam your always going to have trouble. Assuming your problem is SAD, which there is no chemical cure for. The floratem type of st augustine is the best to fight it.
castaway300


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

*Switch turf species*

Tinman,

Are you in the Dallas area? If so, I can tell you St Aug doesn't perform very well in that region of TX just like it doesn't do very well in San Antonio / Austin....just to arid. It is better suited for the gulf coastal regions.

Another issue that people make a mistake is applying lime to their yard. This will most always set off SAD or TARR (_Gaeumannomyces graminis_ is the actual name) since it explodes in high pH soils. If you decide to salvage your existing turf, consider applying heavy amounts of peatmoss to your yard now and follow up with several apps of granular sulphur this fall / winter to lower your pH.

What type of turf does your neighbor have.....bermudagrass? Fight em or join em.

Good luck
CB


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Chasin Bait said:


> Tinman,
> 
> Are you in the Dallas area? If so, I can tell you St Aug doesn't perform very well in that region of TX just like it doesn't do very well in San Antonio / Austin....just to arid. It is better suited for the gulf coastal regions.
> 
> ...


You are right CB. Most everyone in this area has San Augustine yards. Mine is thr ralighly brand. I was told that the sod that I put down in April came from Bay City.
I checked the price of a small bale of Spagnum Peat Moss at Lowes today, and they were asking $12.00 for it. Assuming I put a 1" covering over the entire yard, I would be watering it from the poor farm.
Like I said, concrete is looking better all the time.
Thanks for the help CB.

Tinman


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

tinman said:


> Well folks, I have just about reached the point of realizing that it is a good thing that I don't have to depend on my skills as a farmer to survive. Hell, I can't even grow a good crop of grass in the yard!
> Every spring I till up my garden spot(s) and plant the usual things that I like: tomatos, okra, peppers (TAM and green bell),cucumbers, and black eyed peas. I have totally given up on squash, both yellow and zuccini. All I get is pitiful looking plants and the fruit ends up rotting on the vine.
> I do get a meagar crop of tomatos and black eyes, but nothing like it should be. The okra and peppers sometimes do OK, but not real good like you would expect.
> As far as the San Augustine grass goes, I resodded again for the 3rd time this this spring, and I am slowly watching it turn brown and die again.
> ...


Thanks Tinman!! you must of read my mind,I was just about to post the same question.

RL


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

Leaf compost is good to decompose that thatch and amend the soil.Add sand too.So it aerates that hard dirt beneath.Does it get enough sun?Its how we do it in Houston.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Garden*

I'm with tate and fletchoman Compost of any kind cotten hulls ,leaf,wood chips,grass clippings,kitchen scraps(not meat,bones ,salty).My goal would be at least 1/3 garden soil for first 12" be compost.You don't have to do it all at one time just head that way.All at one time would be OK but it can be expensive.Watch out too what WM and lots of stores sell as compost in my opinion really aint compost they got way too many undecomposed wood products in it.Real compost is almost black soft and looks like coffee grinds.I find if you put too much un-decomposed stuff in your garden it will stunt it due to the wood chips etc are useing the nitrogen to decompose and the plants don't get them.Other than that if you have a clay type soil, sand (the grandular kind) at about the volume as the composte..Also garden and grass need lotsa sun.If your garden is close to trees they will send roots way farther than you would ever think to rob water and ferterlizer from your garden.I usually take a sharp shootter shovel and go around mine every year or so .I even went as far as go around the garden with a ditch witch once ( neighbor had one rented)...cva34


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

cva34 said:


> I'm with tate and fletchoman Compost of any kind cotten hulls ,leaf,wood chips,grass clippings,kitchen scraps(not meat,bones ,salty).My goal would be at least 1/3 garden soil for first 12" be compost.You don't have to do it all at one time just head that way.All at one time would be OK but it can be expensive.Watch out too what WM and lots of stores sell as compost in my opinion really aint compost they got way too many undecomposed wood products in it.Real compost is almost black soft and looks like coffee grinds.I find if you put too much un-decomposed stuff in your garden it will stunt it due to the wood chips etc are useing the nitrogen to decompose and the plants don't get them.Other than that if you have a clay type soil, sand (the grandular kind) at about the volume as the composte..Also garden and grass need lotsa sun.If your garden is close to trees they will send roots way farther than you would ever think to rob water and ferterlizer from your garden.I usually take a sharp shootter shovel and go around mine every year or so .I even went as far as go around the garden with a ditch witch once ( neighbor had one rented)...cva34


CVA has a great point. DON'T buy compost that appears to have undecomposed wood. I made that mistake several years ago when I got a few yards of compost at one of the popular soil yards in the Houston area. Despite all the good stuff I heard about this place, their products suck. I don't mind spend a little extra to get the quality stuff because it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

The grass fungus hit me also with a new sodded yard. I finally had to start putting a fungicide on it each spring and fall, (when the forcast for the week is 60 - 80 degrees for the week ). It can be granular or sprayed on type. I have used both and prefer the granular put out via my fertilizer spreader, and watered into the soil. Also feed the grass at least three times a year with a good fertilizer for your area. Water as needed to keep the ground damp at least a couple of times a week during these hot dry spells.


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

I have the same problem in my yard but I am getting it under control.Look at the runners on the grass if they are black and if you grab a hand full of grass and pull up on it and they come up easily and break you have SAD.Two years ago I started putting Peat Moss on the the bad dead spots,put about 1/4 to 1/2 inch and water. SAD thrives in high PH conditions. Another thing I did wad to start applying Sulphur on the entire lawn to reduce the PH of the soil to about 6.5 PH witch the grass grows best. If the PH is too high it promotes SAD and the roots cannot take up nutriments for the grass to grow. Last year I applied one application of Sulphur and this year another. I am going to put another application on this year. My yard has made great improvements and no more dead spots and my grass is getting much ticker. It is no quick fix Sulphur takes a long time to break down and be effective. 

Google....lower PH in St. Augustine.......Lots of info.


----------

